# leziuni vs misdemeanor



## aripidevant

Este vorba de un text legal din spaniola in româna in care se denunta urmatoarele: leziuni, conducere sub influenta alcolului si "falta de lesiones=misdemeanor". In Spania exista o diferenta intre "lesión= leziuni" si "Falta de lesión=misdemeanor",  depinde daca victima are nevoie sau nu de ingrijiri medicale. Se face aceasta diferenta si in romania? 

Va multumesc

Dana


----------



## farscape

Greu de spus, pentru mine cel puţin...

Mă întreb dacă nu cumva trebuie să facem distincţie între leziuni  (corporale - juridic, parte vătămată??) si leziuni (juridic, parte  lezată).

Din câte ştiu eu, dreptul civil care are mai mult de-a face cu bunurile  şi proprietatea se ocupă de cazurile în care apare o parte lezată  (contract neîndeplinit, succesiune, etc.) şi "leziunile" respective.

Din context, mi se pare că e vorba de leziuni - daune (şi nu vătămare  corporală) şi misdemeanor, care poate să fie o chestie minoră (beat in  public) mergând până la acte de violenţă care nu se în cadrează ca  infracţiuni de cod penal. De exemplu DUI (conducerea sub influenţa  alcoolului) este misdemeanor atâta timp cât nu duce un accident cu  victime.

In Codul Penal se definesc trei tipuri de infracţiuni: grave, mai puţin  grave şi contravenţii. Misdemeanor - contravenţie, mă gândesc eu.

Poate alţii au idei mai bune...

Later,


----------



## aripidevant

Draga Farscape, 

LA început si eu am crezut ca este vorba despre vatamare, dar dupa ce am citit art. la care face referinta mi-am dat seaman ca este vorba despre o infractiune de atentat in concurs de infractiuni cu o infractiune de leziune si o infractiune impotriva ordinului public. Stiu ca suna redundant, dar daca ai vedea textul ce trebuie sa traduc...Anyway, am gasit ceva ce poate ar putea fi de ajutor: "  Infractiunile la care incriminarea are in vedere o vatamare se numesc infractiuni de leziune, iar cele la care se are in vedere simplul pericol se numesc infractiuni de pericol". Tu ce crezi?


----------



## farscape

Infracțiuni de leziune - presupun că e un termen consacrat in limba româna - mi se pare OK. Dacă ne referim la misdemeanor atunci infracțiune e prea mult și după definiția care am citat-o mai devreme ar trebui tradusă prin contravenție (la legea ordinii publice sau la legea circulației pe drumurile publice, etc.).

Spor,


----------



## aripidevant

Si totusi era vatamare. Un prieten jurist mi-a zis ca este vorba despre vatamare corporala si vatamare corporala usoara.


----------

